# WAKE EMS



## NomadicMedic (Aug 31, 2016)

Does anyone here work for Wake EMS? I'd be interested in finding out more about it...


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 1, 2016)

I too am curious. When I first got my p card I was strongly open to relocating to NC just for this service. It was equivalent to say, Wilco EMS. Then again, so was ATCEMS at that time.

Is it still as cutting edge and proactive as say, 10 or so years ago? 

Have there been any major changes protcol-wise aside from what is available on paper?

To any wake county (or NC paramedics in general who have working knowledge) are some of their pros and cons?  

How successful has the CP program been? I know they pride themselves on this via their website.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't know anything about Wake EMS, but I do know that you guys really don't want to move to NC.

The sun is almost always in your eyes, and you rarely get to wear your winter clothes. The craft beer and BBQ is so plentiful and good that it's really hard not to over-indulge. Every weekend you have to make a decision - do I drive to the beach, or the mountains? And the Raleigh / Durham area? Nothing at all to do there. Lousy hospitals and EMS services. The cost of housing and taxes are only 50% lower than most of the rest of the east coast. The gulf coast and DC are both only a handful of hours away, so there's just more opportunity to waste money that you have to resist. Just a rotten place to live. Stay away.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 1, 2016)

Remi said:


> I don't know anything about Wake EMS, but I do know that you guys really don't want to move to NC.
> 
> The sun is almost always in your eyes, and you rarely get to wear your winter clothes. The craft beer and BBQ is so plentiful and good that it's really hard not to over-indulge. Every weekend you have to make a decision - do I drive to the beach, or the mountains? And the Raleigh / Durham area? Nothing at all to do there. Lousy hospitals and EMS services. The cost of housing and taxes are only 50% lower than most of the rest of the east coast. The gulf coast and DC are both only a handful of hours away, so there's just more opportunity to waste money that you have to resist. Just a rotten place to live. Stay away.


Tell me how you really feel...jk.

I appreciate your honesty, Remi.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 1, 2016)

Remi said:


> I don't know anything about Wake EMS, but I do know that you guys really don't want to move to NC.
> 
> The sun is almost always in your eyes, and you rarely get to wear your winter clothes. The craft beer and BBQ is so plentiful and good that it's really hard not to over-indulge. Every weekend you have to make a decision - do I drive to the beach, or the mountains? And the Raleigh / Durham area? Nothing at all to do there. Lousy hospitals and EMS services. The cost of housing and taxes are only 50% lower than most of the rest of the east coast. The gulf coast and DC are both only a handful of hours away, so there's just more opportunity to waste money that you have to resist. Just a rotten place to live. Stay away.


And to think, when I ETS'd out of Fort Bragg back in 2012 if I had a steady relationship I might have decided to stay there, and now be dealing with these horrors instead of having come back home living with my folks in the sunny paradise of Los Angeles..


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 2, 2016)

Just to make sure my sarcasm wasn't lost in the internet translation.......the Carolinas are a great place to live. 

And being from Charlotte and WNC, I know very little about Wake EMS, but all that I have heard is very positive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2016)

They’re not in the continuous recruitment mode like many other agencies, but instead hire a few times a year. I spoke to the HR department the other day and it's a service where I'll apply as soon as the application window opens again.

Seems like most of the Carolina agencies have a similar PAT and entrance exam. I know Durham EMS and Medic in Charlotte use a very similar test.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 2, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> They’re not in the continuous recruitment mode like many other agencies, but instead hire a few times a year. I spoke to the HR department the other day and it's a service where I'll apply as soon as the application window opens again.
> 
> Seems like most of the Carolina agencies have a similar PAT and entrance exam. I know Durham EMS and Medic in Charlotte use a very similar test.


Let us know how it goes when you do, good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2016)

Remi said:


> I don't know anything about Wake EMS, but I do know that you guys really don't want to move to NC.
> 
> The sun is almost always in your eyes, and you rarely get to wear your winter clothes. The craft beer and BBQ is so plentiful and good that it's really hard not to over-indulge. Every weekend you have to make a decision - do I drive to the beach, or the mountains? And the Raleigh / Durham area? Nothing at all to do there. Lousy hospitals and EMS services. The cost of housing and taxes are only 50% lower than most of the rest of the east coast. The gulf coast and DC are both only a handful of hours away, so there's just more opportunity to waste money that you have to resist. Just a rotten place to live. Stay away.


I will admit, when i looked at moving last, i narrowed it down to tje gulf coasy of tx, nc, or Denver. Im wondering if i made the right choice now lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 2, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I will admit, when i looked at moving last, i narrowed it down to tje gulf coasy of tx, nc, or Denver. Im wondering if i made the right choice now lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



There are lots of cool places to live, and no place is perfect. If I could be anywhere it'd probably be WA or OR, maybe CO or UT / northern AZ. But my family is all on the east coast, and my kids are old enough that it would be tough to move them......and I think if you are going to be on the east coast it's pretty tough to beat NC. I also like VT and NH, but my wife would never move back to the northeast. So NC it is.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2016)

@Remi, you and are are a lot a like. I'd move back to Washington in a minute, but finding a great medic job is tough. NH and VT are also on my list, but... again, finding a decent job is tough. NC sounds like it would be great.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 2, 2016)

I might have to send the HR department an email too asking when they will be hiring.  I have always thought about Wake EMS and I did enjoy my time in NC when I was there for a week.  Was muggy but I think I could survive for a good career.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 3, 2016)

What would you like to know?  I work in the Wake County EMS system, but not for Wake EMS


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 3, 2016)

Any, and everything I asked in my post would be of great help, thanks.


----------



## Imacho (Sep 5, 2016)

If you're considering NC, MEDIC Mecklenburg EMS is also another place to consider. Wake and MEDIC are always competing for performance numbers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2016)

Durham is also on my list. I talked to skip a bit last night. Sounds interesting.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 5, 2016)

Medic is hiring currently too.  Is 15-18 and hour starting liveable for the area?  I'm trying to find good information on cost of living.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 6, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Medic is hiring currently too.  Is 15-18 and hour starting liveable for the area?  I'm trying to find good information on cost of living.



$15/hr? Eh, probably not. $18 would probably be OK if you don't mind living outside the city and having a commute to work, and if you can expect to move into the $20+ per hour range in a reasonable time frame. Charlotte has exploded the last few years and real estate costs have gone up considerably. I assume rent has, too. It used to be a dirt-cheap metro area to live in, and I think it is still very reasonable compared to other medium-large metros, but it is no longer *cheap*. Of course this all depends on your personal lifestyle, spending habits, expectations, etc. 

Right across the state line in York County, SC you can have a not-too-bad commute to Charlotte (traffic has gotten much worse lately, too, but still isn't too horrible by elsewhere standards) and the cost of living is a little lower. Also York County has the best school districts in SC, if that matters to you.

PM me or start another thread and I can give you more detailed info; I don't want to hijack DE's thread about Wake. Also there are several MEDIC employees on this forum who can tell you all about that system. I left MedCenter Air a few years ago when I started CRNA school and I still know plenty of people there, so I can talk to you about them if you are interested. 

Charlotte is a pretty cool city with quite a bit going on, and the rapid growth has been good in a lot of ways, but it has brought with it the expected challenges (traffic, rising prices, etc.).


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Is it still as cutting edge and proactive as say, 10 or so years ago?


 depends on your definition of cutting edge.  Wake Paramedics are pretty independent, and they do base all they do on evidence based medicine.  And they are always looking to make improvements, if it improves patient care.


VentMonkey said:


> Have there been any major changes protcol-wise aside from what is available on paper?


no, their protocols are pretty transparent, and they tend to post the updated copies on their website.  Their medical director is heavily involved in the system, and updates them as needed.


VentMonkey said:


> To any wake county (or NC paramedics in general who have working knowledge) are some of their pros and cons?


pro: almost all units are assigned to a physical stations, with very few street corner postings.  they tend to have nice equipment, and when there is a major call (cardiac arrest, penetrating trauma, major MVA, fire, etc), they send more than just one EMS resource to the scene.

Con: they do relocations quite often, and if you can't adjust to the wake EMS way of doing things, you will have a very short career.  There is the right way, the wrong way and the Wake EMS way, which might not be right, but it's how they want it done.


VentMonkey said:


> How successful has the CP program been? I know they pride themselves on this via their website.


pretty successful.  gives paramedics something to do besides be on an ambulance.  and allows them to proactively prevent calls from occurring, especially with frequent fliers.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 7, 2016)

I would look at Wake, Durham, & Orange County EMS, all have similar protocols (and I think Wake pays the best).  Durham is going through some internal staffing issues, and depending on who you ask either the place sucks or the sucky people are being phased out.  Orange County is much smaller than both of them, but I think they pay better than Durham.  All 3 will pay you more for experience. Wake and Orange put you in a station, not in a street corner like Durham or Charlotte.  

The other thing to keep in mind is if you do more to the Raleigh area, you have your choice of 6 or 8 agencies to work for, all within an hours drive of Raleigh.  Orange does 24/72 for their 24 hour trucks (which is the best schedule in my opinion, Wake does mostly 12s with the occasional 24 on 24 off 24 on, 24 one 72 off (I think I have that right), but they are moving those to 12s, and Durham does almost entirely 12s.  In Durham you will run your *** off, and wake will be steady too.  All are running their own 4 to 6 week EMS academy to acclimate you to their way of doing thing.  But if you don't like one county agency, you can move to a different county agency and take your PTO and retirement time with you.

The cost of housing is relatively low, new EMTs can start at $11-$13 an hour, while paramedics are usually $15 or more, but each agency has their own salary scale depending on your experience.  If you want to get an idea of pricing, I currently rent a 2 Bedroom 2.5 bathroom townhouse for less than $1000 a month, and I live within the city limits.  And was able to afford it when I was working FT on the ambulance.

Is it a utopia?  absolutely not.  Like all EMS systems, there are internal issues, staffing issues, and not enough EMS resources for the call volume.  And there are very smart people working there, and idiots who don't belong on an ambulance.  But it could be a heck of a lot worse, and I know, because I have worked in heck of a lot worse.

I moved to NC after 30+ years in the north east, and, outside of the lack of a good bagel joint or a decent slice of pizza, I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 7, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> depends on your definition of cutting edge.  Wake Paramedics are pretty independent, and they do base all they do on evidence based medicine.  And they are always looking to make improvements, if it improves patient care.
> no, their protocols are pretty transparent, and they tend to post the updated copies on their website.  Their medical director is heavily involved in the system, and updates them as needed.
> pro: almost all units are assigned to a physical stations, with very few street corner postings.  they tend to have nice equipment, and when there is a major call (cardiac arrest, penetrating trauma, major MVA, fire, etc), they send more than just one EMS resource to the scene.
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2016)

Agreed. This is a post. I didn't know anything about Orange County.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 7, 2016)

Orange County is the home of Chapel Hill and Hillsborough.  Northern third is rural, middle third is a mix of rural and suburban with a little urban areas, southern third is a good mix of suburban and urban (well, what they call Urban in Chapel Hill), and I enjoyed working there.  And if you are a college sports fan, they love the Tar Heals.

One thing I would "caution" you, especially coming from a tiered system like DE (and NJ, and other places that put paramedics in flycars where they only deal with ALS patients).  Since it's an all ALS system, you won't be seeing as many sick patients, since you will have plenty of BLS patients, and patients who are treated with an IV lock and a ride to the hospital just because.  I know there are plenty of new paramedics (less than 3 years) who haven't intubated a real person in the field, haven't ran a multi system trauma in over a year, and haven't treated a really sick person in over a month.  

I would like to clarify one of my earlier statements.  When I said "There is the right way, the wrong way and the Wake EMS way, which might not be right, but it's how they want it done" I didn't mean to imply it wasn't right; there are some times when they are wrong (like how they misidentify a particular piece of equipment constantly, and despite the fact that the manufacturer calls it the correct name, and the item that they are referring to is another item they sell, but I digress),  but like every agency, there are just things that they do that are unique to their system.  not necessarily wrong, but just the Wake EMS way (which in some cases, may be how the rest of the world is doing things, they are just ahead of the curve).

And for the record, I know Skip too (I think I still have his cell number in my phone), and what his opinion and the field provider's opinion are of Durham EMS are a little different. 

I guess the real question is, what exactly are you looking for in an EMS agency, in a state of residence, and what features are you looking for if you were going to move?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 7, 2016)

Really appreciate all this information.  Helping make a decision easier


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 8, 2016)

Also, they do wear those nifty polos. I miss being able to wear my AMR polo shirt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

Wake has Paramedic openings posted for the January assessment center with an academy start date of March 2017.

Still trying to decide if I want to apply. My wife's job is decent.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm applying... But not sure I would be able to accept.  It is about two months before I have permission to move.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm applying... But not sure I would be able to accept.  It is about two months before I have permission to move.



Maybe she'll give you a pass.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm still curious about the piece of equipment @DrParasite was talking about. 
Can you tell me more about "the Wake way"


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 11, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Wake has Paramedic openings posted for the January assessment center with an academy start date of March 2017.
> 
> Still trying to decide if I want to apply. My wife's job is decent.


If I were you, I would apply.  Come down for the assessment center (it's usually a 2 day process, so you can get a hotel for the night), and less than a 6 hour drive from Delaware.  Come down for the practical, speak to their people (I can pass your info to some people who already made the transition from the NE to NC in both wake, orange and durham's systems), check out the area and if you pass the agility test, do the interview the next day and drive home.  

Now if they make you an offer, and it's worth it to move, than you can speak to the wife about relocating (although I would recommend waiting until after you finish their academy to move the wife, because you might not like it once you are in the system).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

Sounds good. I'm actually in Savannah, and have been for the last couple of years.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 11, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Sounds good. I'm actually in Savannah, and have been for the last couple of years.



@GAmedic missing that certain *ring* to it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> @GAmedic missing that certain *ring* to it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think there is a GAmedic? Maybe.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I think there is a GAmedic? Maybe.


@nomadicmedic


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> @nomadicmedic


I know its his name, but its funny how many of us that appliez to

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2016)

@DrParasite, you've mentioned that one might not like the system several times. Can you elaborate on why? What makes it so different? 

(In looking at the policies and culture, it seems very similar to Sussex)


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 15, 2016)

the Wake EMS system is one of the best systems I have seen.  They are active in EMS research, have one of the highest CPR save rates in the nation, have several positions in the agency that do not involve being on the ambulance (supervisors, APPs, logistics, administration, etc), and send additional EMS resources to EMS calls when needed (penetrating traumas, serious MVAs, major incidents, etc).  In theory, the sky is the limit.

There is always a downside.  From what I have seen, they prefer their EMTs to be home grown, and want them to be medic helpers, not actual providers.  Last I checked, half of their paramedics come from other states.  Some aren't able to adjust to the "wake EMS" way of doing things.  IE, you need to drink the cool aid to be successful at Wake EMS.  This also means they don't care what you know, your experience doesn't count for crap (except for your initial starting wage), they want you to do things their way, or not at all.  They have a pretty intensive field training process, where they evaluate you on everything; and some of their FTOs suck.  And they have callback / inservice training for 4-8 hours every 2 or 3 months, and it's mandatory, so while it is paid (and can be OT if you schedule it right), it is another day you need to be at work.

If your a newbie EMT, and want a career in EMS, I encourage you to go to Wake EMS, because they will train you the way they want.  With no experience, everything they say will be gospel, and then you can go to paramedic school and become a full fledged member of Wake EMS.  Ditto if you are a newbie medic.  if you don't know anything else, Wake EMS is a great place to have your career.

If you're an experienced provider, and can drink the koolaid, and are willing to accept that everything your FTO says is always right, and put aside all your prior experience until you get fully released, and want to have an actual EMS career, than I would absolutely look at Wake EMS.  

Looking at the number from my academy class: 16 of us started day 1.... 12 graduated.  of that 12, 6 are still working in the Wake EMS system; the rest are not for various reason.  Draw your own conclusions on that one.

But I will say it again, if you want to have an actual career in a non-fire based EMS system, and not just a job, Wake EMS (and all the contracting agencies in the Wake EMS system) will absolutely provide that to you.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 15, 2016)

Just comparing it to sussex: Sussex is an all ALS system, with a tiered response, where they are all in fly cars (2 medics per truck), and they only go on ALS calls (in theory anyway).  BLS calls are handled by the local ambulances.  But that's about all I know about sussex

Wake is an all ALS ambulance system, where they go on every call (either dual medic or medic/EMT). so you will see a lot of BLS calls (but wake does allow the EMT to ride in and write the chart on them).  Wake medics rarely call the doc for orders; and if they do need to call the doc, they don't call the ER, they call the medical director or associate medical director on his cell phone.  Their protocols are all online at http://www.wakegov.com/ems/medical/Pages/systemtreatmentprotocols.aspx

 Sussex population is 206.000.  Wake is around 1 million an growing rapidly.  

I know people who have been at wake for years, and have been very happy.  I know others who were there for years, and then left for other agencies in NC. And others who didn't make it out of their field training, and went back to their home states.  It really comes down to your individual personality, your expectations, and how well you can acclimate to their system.  

Just don't expect to find any decent pizza or bagels anywhere in the state.  It doesn't exist, and locals don't know what they are missing


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 15, 2016)

No pizza or bagels?!  I may have to rethink wake...


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 15, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> Wake is an all ALS ambulance system, where they go on every call (either dual medic or medic/EMT). so you will see a lot of BLS calls (but wake does allow the EMT to ride in and write the chart on them).



Do they have a rationale for this? I get wanting every patient to have an ALS assessment/triage to BLS, but do they really need to have medics driving around BLS calls? Seems like a waste of money.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 15, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Do they have a rationale for this? I get wanting every patient to have an ALS assessment/triage to BLS, but do they really need to have medics driving around BLS calls? Seems like a waste of money.


What else is the medic going to do?  every call, regardless of nature, gets an response of an ALS capable ambulance.  if the call is ALS the medics rides in the back.  if it's BLS, the EMT does.  if it starts BLS and goes ALS, the crew can switch positions.

As for the rationale for having an all ALS ambulance system vs a tiered system, that was waaaaay above my pay grade.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 15, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> What else is the medic going to do?  every call, regardless of nature, gets an response of an ALS capable ambulance.  if the call is ALS the medics rides in the back.  if it's BLS, the EMT does.  if it starts BLS and goes ALS, the crew can switch positions.
> 
> As for the rationale for having an all ALS ambulance system vs a tiered system, that was waaaaay above my pay grade.



Mine too, mine too. I thought they had an intercept system because of those fancy Chargers, but on further inspection it's just for the APPs (and APP intercepts), as far as I can tell.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 15, 2016)

APPs are in chargers, district chiefs are in SUVs.  the rest of the field providers are on ambulances.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 16, 2016)

One last thing about Wake EMS: I know a guy who retired from FDNY EMS as a chief officer, and was interested in working in Wake as his post retirement job.  He did a ride along, and didn't like it.  He is now an EMS Captain at Orange County Emergency Services.  I know a guy who waked in the NYC EMS system for several years before moving to NC and working for Wake EMS.  He was an APP for several years, either has completed or is near completion of his masters degree, and was recently made a district chief.

If you are used to running 20 calls in 24 hours, or 18 calls in 12 hours, or 12 calls in 12 hours, and that's what you want, Wake EMS IS NOT for you. The pace is a lot slower than many busy agencies, and you are rarely rushed.  You have virtually unlimited time for patient care, documentation, and shouldn't get rushed out of the ER unless they have no units available in the county.  There are times when you are away from your station from the entire shift, because they do move ups, practice a station based SSM (so you shouldn't be posted on a street corner for your entire shift), and just because you are assigned to the northern  part of the county doesn't mean you can't get sucked into downtown or the southern half if you transport to a southern hospital.  But you won't experience the "hurry up, we have calls stacking up" or "you need to give your report quickly because there is no one available to cover your primary", at least not on a routine basis.

They pride themselves on being as transparent as reasonable, do offer ridealongs, and their PIO is actually a pretty cool guy to ask questions about the system.

But I do think the best part of Wake EMS is if you don't like it there, or don't like it there after a few years, you can apply to another county EMS agency and all your vacation time, sick time, and pension time will come with you.  So if you move to Raleigh, and don't like Wake, you have Durham, Orange, Franklin, Harnett, Nash, and Johnston county EMS systems all within an hour's commute.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2016)

How does one get a job driving the charger? 

I could get onboard with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 16, 2016)

be really good at your job on the ambulance for several years, take the APP course, and apply when they have an opening.  Expect to be working for all 12 hours of your shift, as they have a 100% time utilization, between emergency calls, clinical QA, prescheduled non-emergency appointments, community outreach etc.  Very little downtime, and they do work out of their cars.

But it is the future of EMS, and you aren't stuck on an ambulance, and you do get to respond to major calls in a charger.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> be really good at your job on the ambulance for several years, take the APP course, and apply when they have an opening.  Expect to be working for all 12 hours of your shift, as they have a 100% time utilization, between emergency calls, clinical QA, prescheduled non-emergency appointments, community outreach etc.  Very little downtime, and they do work out of their cars.
> 
> But it is the future of EMS, and you aren't stuck on an ambulance, and you do get to respond to major calls in a charger.....


That sounds like fun 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 16, 2016)

Wake is sounding better and better...  Hope I get my letter to come test!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 18, 2016)

We have a medic at Sussex who came to us from Wake. It's interesting to hear his perspectives on both systems. If I'm ever in the area, I'll certainly try to do a ride along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 29, 2016)

Well got my test dates.  How is the interview structured?  Are they looking for anything  in particular?  I guess my over all question is how can I set myself up for success to get the job?


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Dec 1, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Well got my test dates.  How is the interview structured?  Are they looking for anything  in particular?  I guess my over all question is how can I set myself up for success to get the job?



Upon completion of the PAT, you'll be invited to participate in one of the upcoming 'assessment centers.'  On the day of your assessment, you and your fellow applicants (perhaps a dozen or so per 'class') will perform in a four part evaluation (in no particular order): An online multiple choice test, an EKG/12-lead proficiency test (for medics), a realistic scenario/simulation (live, w/ 3G sim-man), as well as a formal interview.  A failure in part does not necessarily eliminate a candidate.

Some morsels of advice: flexibility is key--evaluators may abruptly pull you from one assessment to another to test your response; be confident, DO NOT be arrogant.  Be honest! If in your interview, you're asked to describe your 'greatest weakness' or flaw, DO NOT provide some moronic non-answer about how you're a "perfectionist", how you're disposed to "work too hard", or "care too much"-- such responses are groan-inducing for discerning interviewers.  KNOW YOUR 12-LEAD EKGS!  Do your homework--(like any job interview) know the organization to which you're applying, and the population whom you intend to serve.  The WCEMS motto is, "prompt, compassionate, clinically excellent care"-- pepper that in during your interview, maybe it'll earn you some bonus points.

**I'm a student by day and a paramedic by night in Wake County.  It's a great place to live/work; "The Triangle," is a Mecca of medicine.  Never mind the naysayers--we have plenty of top-notch pizza and bagel joints here, though you'll really blow your wad when you taste our beer.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 3, 2016)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Never mind the naysayers--we have plenty of top-notch pizza and bagel joints here, though you'll really blow your wad when you taste our beer.


Spoken by someone who has never had a real bagel or top notch pizza.... and if you do know of a decent pizza place, PM it to me, I haven't found it yet...

The one thing I would absolutely encourage you to do after your agility test is to go out to dinner (I recommend the Pitt in Downtown Raleigh, I have never leave hungry), and check out the area.  Drive around Raleigh, & Cary, look at apartments in the area (after doing some research on prices online), and see what there is to offer. 

I have found that most newbies to Wake County live in Raleigh or Cary to start, and after their first year, once they get used to the area, will find either a better place in Raleigh or in one of the suburban cities that surround Raleigh.  There are some sketchy apartments, but also some awesome apartment complexes that you can get for under $1000 a month.

If you are looking to relocate to the triangle, Orange County / Chapel Hill is also accepting applications for paramedics , as well as EMTs, as is Durham county for paramedics and EMTs .  They all have their ups and downs, and I know people who have left Wake for Durham, Wake for Orange, Orange for Durham, Durham for Orange, Orange for Wake, as well as other counties.  It all boils down to what you are looking for, and if you are happy where you are at.

For full disclosure, I currently work part time for a Wake County Fire Department, and previously worked EMS in both Wake and Orange counties, before accepting a full time position in the private sector.  I love the area, love the region, and think that if you want to have a career in EMS, this is definitely the place to do it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> Spoken by someone who has never had a real bagel or top notch pizza.... and if you do know of a decent pizza place, PM it to me, I haven't found it yet...
> 
> The one thing I would absolutely encourage you to do after your agility test is to go out to dinner (I recommend the Pitt in Downtown Raleigh, I have never leave hungry), and check out the area.  Drive around Raleigh, & Cary, look at apartments in the area (after doing some research on prices online), and see what there is to offer.
> 
> ...


You're really making me think more about your area, especially as a backup plan if we implode after going to 12s... now if I could just convince the GF that the winters there would be nothing like they were for her in NJ


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> You're really making me think more about your area, especially as a backup plan if we implode after going to 12s... now if I could just convince the GF that the winters there would be nothing like they were for her in NJ



Pretty sure Wake runs primarily 12s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> You're really making me think more about your area, especially as a backup plan if we implode after going to 12s... now if I could just convince the GF that the winters there would be nothing like they were for her in NJ


Winters in NC are NOTHING like in Jersey..... in NJ, you go to school with 6 inches of snow on the ground, because they plow the roadsways.... in NC, the state shuts down with an inch of snow in the forecast.  It gets cold, but nowhere near as cold as NJ, at least not on a regular basis.  and the cost of living in NC is half of what NJ was.

BTW, Wake is transitioning almost all their trucks to 12s, as is Durham, but Orange is half 12s and half 24/72, Johnston is all 24/72, and Franklin is all 24/72.  I think Nash is a mix of 12 and 24s, as is Granville.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Pretty sure Wake runs primarily 12s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm ok with 12s. But the people here have never done 12s and they are making it seem that going to 12s w/ a hefty raise is one of the worst thigns in the world


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> Winters in NC are NOTHING like in Jersey..... in NJ, you go to school with 6 inches of snow on the ground, because they plow the roadsways.... in NC, the state shuts down with an inch of snow in the forecast.  It gets cold, but nowhere near as cold as NJ, at least not on a regular basis.  and the cost of living in NC is half of what NJ was.
> 
> BTW, Wake is transitioning almost all their trucks to 12s, as is Durham, but Orange is half 12s and half 24/72, Johnston is all 24/72, and Franklin is all 24/72.  I think Nash is a mix of 12 and 24s, as is Granville.


Lol that's what I have told her. I might send her a link to your post since you're intimately familiar with NJ winters lol. She was in Morris County and said that she is so sick of snow it's stupid. but I miss having seasons down here where I am.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

I LOVED 12s at Sussex. Working 24s blows after that schedule. 

@DrParasite what would you say are points of differentiation between Orange and Wake? (I just got a emailjob alert for Orange this morning)


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 6, 2016)

I liked Orange County EMS, particularly working in Chapel Hill.  

Wake has more money, more resources, and (theoretically) more positions for advancement.  When you need medical control, you call the medical director on his cell phone.  It's a huge system, so if you are assigned to a northern county truck, you might never see your coworker who works in the south.  Wake County EMS (as a whole) is incredibly arrogant.  Not every individual, but the system is good at what they do, they only want it done their way, and they work hard on quashing new ideas, unless they come from internally.  They know they are one of the best, and have the numbers to back it up.  And I will reiterate, if you can conform to their way of thinking, and drink the coolaid, you can and will be very successful.  Esp if you think everything that Wake EMS does is always right, the greatest, and cannot be wrong.  Their 24s work WOWOWOOOO, and you make less per hour than the people who work 12 hour shifts, but make the same every week, despite working more hours.  I found Wake to be incredibly slow, although I did go from a busy urban system in NJ to one of the surrounding towns outside of Raleigh. 

Orange is smaller.  They work 24/72s (which are much better than what Wake and the FDs work), as well as 12 hour shifts.  You know everyone, because there are only 9 trucks covering the entire county.  It's smaller, was very advanced 20 years ago, but changed in leadership (who are now longer at their positions) has caused it to fall behind.  It is improving, and working hard on catching up, getting additional funding, and has some great field supervisors who support their people.  If you want to work Rural EMS, north Hillsborough is definitely it.  I am more of a city guy, so I liked Chapel Hill. 

I would apply to Orange County if I was you.  Worst case scenario, you kill some some on the app, and start in Wake.  Or you can not start in Wake, start in Orange, move and get settled, and transfer between counties.

I've made friends with people who work in counties the surround Wake, surround Orange, as well as teach with people from all over Central NC.   People will complain about their systems, and many have came to Wake and left from Wake for other systems.  If you can drink the coolaid, and tolerate the Wake EMS way of doing stuff, than by all means come on down.  If you find you can't, there are plenty of systems that are looking for experienced paramedics (within an hour's drive of Raleigh, and if they do 24/72s, I would stretch that to an hour and a half), and some might even be better than Wake, without the amazing public information office.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2016)

Orange sounds exactly like I would be looking for if I left here. Maybe I'll see you out there eventually


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Orange sounds exactly like I would be looking for if I left here. Maybe I'll see you out there eventually



Me too.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 7, 2016)

application period is open now, fill out an app.  The entire hiring process is slooooooow, and a certain agency (which I will not name) did contact me several months after I filled out an application on a Wednesday afternoon asking me to come down for their assessment center.... the following Monday.  Suffice it to say, I told said agency to go pound sand, and that I don't know of any actively employed provider in another state who would drop every thing when you call them last minute.

if you are coming down for Wake's assessment center, and want to meet one of the supervisors form Orange county while you are down here, shoot me a PM and I will see if I can set that up.

I said it before, I will say it again... once you are here (in NC), it's relatively easy to change agencies to meet one that suits your needs, if your current agency doesn't.  It's not a utopia, but being able to take your PTO and retirement time with you if you switch agencies (if you switch to another county agency) is a huge plus for me.  Almost all are looking for paramedics, and experienced medics are needed (and many start you at a higher salary depending on your experience level).


----------



## RougeMedic34 (Nov 23, 2018)

How are things now in the Raleigh area for medic jobs and cost of living?  Has anything changed?  I am looking at relocating as a paramedic from PA area.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 23, 2018)

apartments costs are rising, housing costs in the city are rising, but I recently bought a 3 BR 2.5 bath around 1500 sq ft in the city limits for under 175,000  It's still affordable compared to the midatlantic and the north east.  If you leave in the county, the costs decrease significantly.  Check out housing costs for yourself at https://www.zillow.com/homes/Wake-County-NC_rb/ 

taxes are also less.  personally, I love the area, and if your a medic, and if you can drink the koolaid, it's a great system.

Best best to apply, come down for the assessment center, get a hotel for the night, and speak to people who are down here.  it's not utopia, but it's better than many other places.


----------



## RougeMedic34 (Nov 23, 2018)

Best best to apply, come down for the assessment center, get a hotel for the night, and speak to people who are down here.  it's not utopia, but it's better than many other places.[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much for the info and the housing link!  I am hoping to get a chance to visit and apply soon!


----------



## RougeMedic34 (Nov 23, 2018)

For PAT test for Wake County do you happen to know how heavy the curl bar is that you have to carry around?


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 23, 2018)

http://www.wakegov.com/ems/about/careers/Pages/hiringprocess.aspx

according to 



, it's 90 lbs.


----------



## RougeMedic34 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank You!


----------



## RougeMedic34 (Nov 23, 2018)

Are you able to PM or other to discuss specifics for the Raleigh area?


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 24, 2018)

sure.


----------

